# Iron Falcons - Respirator Scouts



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

An easy but effective conversion. I had to cut off a portion of each neck spigot to get the helmets to fit but I think they look quite good. Some have commented that the Elysian heads are too small but I don't think they look out of place...these are, after all, repirators, not helmets!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Good looking stuff mate! I agree that the Elysian heads work really well.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

yes! cool idea very 40k scouts after all are an advance unit so how would they know the atmosphere is safe? well done cant wait to see painted


----------

